# The Fishies



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

I started cleaning my pond and needed to show off my other treasured pets


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very nice, do you ever have any problems with birds eating them?

We have Blue Herons here, they eat gold fish or Koi out of ponds often.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I call my fiance's koi fish water puppies because they are so friendly! Beautiful


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Very nice, do you ever have any problems with birds eating them?
> 
> We have Blue Herons here, they eat gold fish or Koi out of ponds often.


Honestly I’m very lucky I have not had to resort to covering the pond. Not sure if birds haven’t discovered them. The pond is close to our woods and we live next to active train tracks. I usually have a decent amount of water lettuce hyacinths and lily pads for coverage too. I also have family that lives with me are smokers so they are outside often through out the day. I’m not sure if all this adds up to deter Herrings (which we do have since I’ve seen a colony of nestat a nearby state park)
I only net in the fall for leaves. 
However I may one day out run my luck.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Very cool. I tried something like that once. Hawks ate all the fish


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Aah there is something rather majestic about fish.


----------

